# First Spring Project started



## jowwy (6 Feb 2021)

Now this wasn’t part of the original plan, but last night after watching the usual garden tv projects. We decided we would remove the gravel path, reseed it over and then put in black slate stepping stones down to the man cave. The dog will love it that gravel is gone.

so this is how it looked 








and so far before the snow and drizzle started, I have got to this






will add to the thread as I go along.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2021)

It’s -1 out the back this morning with a very cold wind........so no path work today


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2021)

Some progress inbetween showers, wind and snow


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

wow, lots of resources to re-purpose! meaning the gravel & pavers. any plans for those?


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, lots of resources to re-purpose! meaning the gravel & pavers. any plans for those?


Pavers are going to the inlaws and the gravel is being repurposed around the new raised planters in my veggie garden area....

also 2 tonne of topsoil ordered ready to fill the space and seed


----------



## jowwy (18 Feb 2021)

removed all the chippings and re-purposed those over to the veggie garden area, slabs now need to be stacked down side of house ready for father in law to collect.....

topsoil is now arriving monday when its dry and sunny so i can lay that down and add seed - will add photos monday


----------



## jowwy (22 Feb 2021)

All ready for the topsoil delivery later today


----------



## rockyroller (22 Feb 2021)

so you'll seed it all even tho you're putting down stepping stones? or will you put down the stones then seed? what stones will you get?


----------



## jowwy (22 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> so you'll seed it all even tho you're putting down stepping stones? or will you put down the stones then seed? what stones will you get?


Seeding it for this year as we havent decided if we are defo going to step it or not yet


----------



## jowwy (22 Feb 2021)

Tonne bag of topsoil added - will let the rain hit it for the next two days now, then add some more to top it up before seeding........


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2021)

So after another 1.5 tonne of topsoil and 2.5kgs of grass seed, its time to watch and let it all grow back.

There was some dips in the garden and what i found out after heavy rain, was that the path, was built ontop of another path, so water was pooling everywhere. So back out with the fork and shovel, dug it all back up and then needed more topsoil and compost to fill it all back in. But its done now and i can now chill and watch it all grow back into a nice lush green lawn........hopefully


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Mar 2021)

It’ll take a good six months to thicken up and a year to look natural. We did our front last year, I’ll take some photos tomorrow when the light is better and do a before and after.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2021)

taken out a lot of the humps and bumps, also lightly raked in the seeds for protection from the birds and wind


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Mar 2021)

Before 





During





after


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Before
> View attachment 578922
> 
> 
> ...


what type of grass did you use??


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Mar 2021)

Hard seating grass from Wilko’s which I believe is ryegrass. It isn’t in the best of conditions as the hedge has shaded it and it’s grown some moss but that might be due to the use of cheap topsoil and cheap song the existing soil that was there and wasn’t screened.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Hard seating grass from Wilko’s which I believe is ryegrass. It isn’t in the best of conditions as the hedge has shaded it and it’s grown some moss but that might be due to the use of cheap topsoil and cheap song the existing soil that was there and wasn’t screened.


ah ok - im using dwarf perennial and creeping red fescue....its a more hardy grass for lawns with heavy foot fall and pets.


----------



## jowwy (21 Mar 2021)

All the seed down and some are starting to germinate


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> some are starting to germinate


that's exciting! you guys are so far ahead of us. was looking at some bare patches I need to do


----------



## jowwy (22 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's exciting! you guys are so far ahead of us. was looking at some bare patches I need to do


Its been double figure temps here for the last few days, so hoping it all starts to pick up soon and grow a bit quicker.......also garden centres can open in wales from today, so i can start planning new plants and were they will go.


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2021)

Happy bunny this evening to see new grass shoots coming up on the path.........


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Mar 2021)

Well done - please keep adding photos, I am interested to see how it comes on.
I am hoping to do something similar. We have a nasty concrete path that I want to remove and turn into lawn. Got a lad I used to teach coming round tomorrow to give me a quote for the back breaking bit!


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Well done - please keep adding photos, I am interested to see how it comes on.
> I am hoping to do something similar. We have a nasty concrete path that I want to remove and turn into lawn. Got a lad I used to teach coming round tomorrow to give me a quote for the back breaking bit!
> View attachment 581301


Thats going to take some lifting......


----------



## Gunk (29 Mar 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Well done - please keep adding photos, I am interested to see how it comes on.
> I am hoping to do something similar. We have a nasty concrete path that I want to remove and turn into lawn. Got a lad I used to teach coming round tomorrow to give me a quote for the back breaking bit!
> View attachment 581301



A legacy from when most gardens were used for growing veg.


----------

